# Smoked Three



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went out and got 3 Greys this morning.











big rockpile


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great job! Blackpowder?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hard to keep them lit?
Sorry could resist, good job!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Surge223 said:


> Great job! Blackpowder?


Yea I'm using the Old Frontstuffer.Sure is fun.

big rockpile


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

What is on the menu, dumplings?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Homesteader at Heart said:


> What is on the menu, dumplings?


Yelp had Squirrel and Dumplings they were gooooood!

Now just hope I'm still not pulling off Ticks in Church today 

big rockpile


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Rock, have you ever cleaned the heads up real good and cooked them in some rice? Fish them out and crack them open with a big tablespoon. Those brains are some really good eating !! As well, squirrel tongue is probably the best part of the meal.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

BR, when is squirrel season where you live? It must be a lot later than it is here.


----------



## thousandhills (Dec 31, 2007)

I have been squirl hunting a couple times but they only seem to show up when I am deer hunting.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

foxfiredidit said:


> Rock, have you ever cleaned the heads up real good and cooked them in some rice? Fish them out and crack them open with a big tablespoon. Those brains are some really good eating !! As well, squirrel tongue is probably the best part of the meal.


Well Yea! :bash:

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Iddee said:


> BR, when is squirrel season where you live? It must be a lot later than it is here.


Opens May 23 runs through Febuary 15 next year.Limit of 6,12 in Possesion.Next year their going to raise it to Limit 10 and 20 in possesion.

big rockpile


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

and ends Jan 31st


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I like squirrel, I just don't look at it, reminds me of rat.
(not that there is anything wrong with rat.................)


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

hunter63 said:


> I like squirrel, I just don't look at it, reminds me of rat.
> (not that there is anything wrong with rat.................)


Meat's meat.


----------

